# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  Marine fish and coral in 6 litres tank possible

## Goldfisher

I got a 6 litre Dymax IQ3 tank at seaview recently. I am thinking to start marine fish and coral in that nano tank. 

Do you all think it is possible and how should I start about doing it?

Let me hear you expert opinions!! Thanks.

----------


## ZackZhou

Difficult. Really difficult.

----------


## fongalv

Google nano reef tank... I believe there's an entire forum dedicated to it...

----------


## Goldfisher

> Google nano reef tank... I believe there's an entire forum dedicated to it...


Reason for it? Let me understand more.

----------


## fongalv

http://www.nano-reef.com/

What I meant was theres an entire forum dedicated to nano reef tanks, though yours is more like "pico"? There should be lots of useful information there!

----------


## ZackZhou

> Reason for it? Let me understand more.


Because very very difficult to maintain water parameters  :Smile:  
Btw, look at your signature.. Looks like your water in your tank VERY stagnant..
380hours/L heeheehee

----------


## benjamin216

> Because very very difficult to maintain water parameters  
> Btw, look at your signature.. Looks like your water in your tank VERY stagnant..
> 380hours/L heeheehee


Bro, his tank only 60L. More than enough. 


By the way TS, not impossible, but please spare a thought for the livestocks, it would hard to maintain parameters, not to mention would be too damm small for the livestocks. Is it worthwhile of they keep dying and you have to keep changing?

----------


## ZackZhou

Benjamin, please see carefully, it's written 380 hours per litre, meaning in 380 hours it only moves 1 litre. I am just jokingly telling him that it's written wrongly.

----------


## Goldfisher

> Benjamin, please see carefully, it's written 380 hours per litre, meaning in 380 hours it only moves 1 litre. I am just jokingly telling him that it's written wrongly.


Good observation Zack  :Smile:  I decided to change to freshwater stock instead. Thinking of shrimps!! What is good? keke
See my setup: http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ico-tank-setup

----------


## Ukiya

I recently helped my friend setup a IQ3 tank with some rocks, sand and 2 common clownfish. That's all you can put inside. Maybe a few corals like zoas and Green star Polyps but honestly the dymax robot LED is totally crap. If you are planning to keep some corals inside you'll have to get a better light set! As I'm currently working my IQ3 as a mini zoa frag tank.

----------


## sungod666

clownfish is definitely not suitable for 6L!

----------


## sungod666

i feel sad for the fishes in IQ3 and IQ5, please just keep tetra and some plants

----------


## Ukiya

Their bioload isn't that much anyway, with moderate feeding they will as long as you can keep them  :Wink:

----------


## Goldfisher

What is the optimal number of tetras, shrimps and snails you all would recommend for not overcrowding then? BTW, IQ3 is 8L.

----------


## sungod666

3 shrimps (crystal red size, not yamato), 3 tetra and one horned nerite.

----------


## Goldfisher

Thanks for your info.

Regarding the horned nerite snails that can be kept, what other type of small snails you would recommend in my community tank?

Do also let me understand why is the horned snails recommended?

Thanks bro.

----------


## sungod666

Horned nerite eat the toughest algae- Green spot algae. plus their horn and stripes makes them nice ornaments in tank. dont keep much snails so i only know a few species. the rest that i know are all quite big. basically you want to get a snail that is small, doesnt reproduce endlessly and is a slow eater. so your plants are safe. i am thinking of getting the Fluval Chi tank in seaview. so you got your IQ3 at seaview too right? did you get the bundle that comes with the lid?

----------


## Goldfisher

I will source for horned nerite then. Any good shop for me to get one? I remember 328 did not sell right?

What good abt fluval tank? Mind to share? 

I got my IQ3 for $79 before 15% discount. It includes the lid as well. Think it cost $60 after discount.

----------


## sungod666

328 do sell, i got mine from there, i think polyart also have. they are located on the same row as 328. around $2 each

not sure what good, just that it is more stylo and branded i guess. planning to use it as a decorative item on my dining table

----------


## Goldfisher

I think polyart is the fish shop that opens 24 hours right? I actually not sure which is 328. LoL.

----------


## sungod666

yup. 328 is the one beside the coffeeshop.

----------


## spkentchai

Of course possible but more challenging because of the low water volume

----------

